# Audi Allroad Quattro (2005) for Sale- $2,800



## anilorak622 (Mar 19, 2019)

For Sale by Owner
Make: Audi
Model: Allroad Quattro
Year: 2005
Color: metallic grey w/ silver trim
Odometer: 133,149 miles
Transmission: automatic
Interior: platinum/saber black w/ cricket leather seat trim

Features:
~heated seats, front and back (level 1-6)
~electrical folding mirrors
~passenger mirror automatically tilts down when in reverse to assist with parking
~cruise control
~electrical moonroof with cover
~digital compass on rearview mirror
~driver seat settings memory- can "remember" 2 distinctive seat settings, including mirrors

Full specs (factory): https://www.autoblog.com/buy/2005-Audi-allroad-2.7T__4dr_All_wheel_Drive_Quattro_Wagon/equipment/ 

Known Issues:
~missing front passenger bumper grille
~small dent on driver door
~transmission issue- I have the required replacement part (MSRP $300)
~air suspension removed
~wear on plastic interior pieces (see pics)
~center console cover broke off; still have the piece

Comes with:
~key fob & valet key
~Thule roof rack already attached
~Bluetooth ION cassette to connect smartphone to the radio; can also make handsfree calls this way: https://www.ionaudio.com/cassette-adapter-bluetooth-cassettebtxca

Clean title! I have the title ready to sign over.

SEE PICS on Craigslist post: https://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/6829308952.html 

Create a free account on carfax.com and plug in the VIN # (WA1YD64B15N000602); you'll get a service history report and other info- few screenshots attached as pics.

Contact 646.653.4900


----------

